# Walmart Special



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2018)

Here where I live today Walmart turkey sale from $0.68 lb to $0.98 lb for top line turkey.
I will stock up as I have in the past. I usually buy about 6 or so 12 lb ones and smoke as Christmas gifts.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Here where I live today Walmart turkey sale from $68. lb to $98 lb for top line turkey.
> I will stock up as I have in the past. I usually buy about 6 or so 12 lb ones and smoke as Christmas gifts.
> 
> Warren



At those prices I'll wait until the post T-day sale. Or did you misplace the decimal point?

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2018)

yup miss placed thanks I will correct.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

Good to know, I heard MD was expensive, but that's 90210 prices. :)

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 3, 2018)

HA!
90210, where folks weren't properly spanked as a child.

(Believe me, Chris, I've bumped heads with a few who needed knocked on their adze.)


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2018)

I will check ours out tomorrow Warren.


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2018)

:confused: Am I on the X-Mas list :D
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2018)

I just picked up  21# Butterball yesterday at Walmart, .99 cents a lb.
I would have bought more, but my freezers are full!
Al


----------



## Braz (Nov 4, 2018)

Coupla' weeks ago my local Meijer's had bone-in breasts for .99/lb but they were out so I got a rain check. Rain check said "limit 12" and if I had freezer space I'd have been sore tempted to get all 12. As it is, I only got two.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2018)

Braz that's a good deal to.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2018)

tropics said:


> :confused: Am I on the X-Mas list :D
> Richie




Sure but no delivery service.  :(

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> I will check ours out tomorrow Warren.




You have a Walmart?? Oh that's right that's where you got that SV thing.  :)

Warren


----------

